# Lob Wedge or Chipper?



## Zenex

Hi all

I am looking into cutting down my strokes for a better score at he the end of the day, and by doing that I have to improve on my chipping.

Here is a scenario:

I am 15 meters out from the green and I can easily use my SW to get fairly close to the hole. But sometimes when a over hit a green it lands just *3 meters *behind it, lets say down a slope. I want to chip the ball unto the green but I find it difficult because 1) Its hard for me to chip a ball from down a slope unto the green with my SW (Esp. from 2 - 3 meters) , and 2) most of the courses I play at have ground (15% grass) turf around the green, so its hard to connect with a SW, hence I dont get the best shot. So I think I need more loft to get a good chip in such situations? What do you guys think between a plain old fasion chipper (32.5 degrees) of a LW? Or any other suggestions? 

Thanks a lot !


----------



## golfjunk

I would go with the lob wedge! And practice, practice, practice....


----------



## FrogsHair

A pure "chipper" club is a waste of time in my book. Most are 8 iron lofted, so why carry the same two lofted clubs. Chip with your regular irons, and save yourself some coins. Odds are if you put a chipper in your bag, it won't be there very long. I know from experience. Been there, done that.


----------



## Surtees

lob wedge for me too! a lot more useful club that you can play a range of shots with.


----------



## FrogsHair

A few more things you might try might be using your putter when the situation presents itself. Another is to impact the ball with the toe of of what ever iron you are chipping with. This tends to soften the shot for better distance control. You can also open the face of what ever club you are using to help with height, and distance control. Perhaps you might want to try chipping with you 5 wood if you carry one. Just grip down further on it's shaft. With a 5 wood that is more of a short back swing, punch shot. You can chip with just about any club in your bag, but as mentioned above, you need to practice that shot, with the various clubs. I chip with everything from my 7 wood on down to my lob wedge. When I can, I also use my putter from off the green. My favorite is my sand wedge, off the toe, with an open face, for shorter chips. 

Paul Runyan Golf Lesson | TexGolf. com

That posted, I think I will go mow my back "meter" .


----------

